# 2 Day(4/26-4/27) trip



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Headed out of Zeke's Sat AM on my first 36 Hr. Blue Water trip with 9 friends from work. Hit some bottom holes on the way out and ended up with some nice gags, triggers and snapper that went back. 










After some bottom fun and some bait catching, trolled a few rigs and Mark caught the first Wahoo of the trip










Weighed in at 33.75lbs. Moved on to another rig and the AJ's were on fire.





































After our fill of AJ's we headed to the RAM Powell to try for Yellowfin and Blackfin. No yellows to speak of, but throughout the night, wore ourselves out jiggin and filling the box with blackfin. 










Sorry bout the bad pic! Next morning continued with more blackfin and trying for yellows with no luck. Headed in, stopping at several rigs to try for more Wahoo. 

Proud ouf the following pics, my FIRST WAHOO!!! 33.5 lbs.



















Ended up with one more weighing in at 33.30 (yes all three Wahoo were 33 lbs.) 

Hit one more hole on the way in and the Triggers were hot. Last fish caught was an 8.5 lb. Trigger that placed 3rd in the Alabama Salt water tourney. No pic of the monster Trigger. All in all was an awesome trip. Finished with 4 totes full of fish (Wahoo, Grouper,Trigger, AJ's, Blackfin)and everyone went home with a freezer full. Thanks to the guys on the Crowd Pleezer out of Zeke's inOrange Beach, they put us on fish every stop. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang,

Nice job.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet... Was that a big green egg on board. Very nice I will remember that boat when I'm ready. Good job


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, it was a big green egg, and let me tell you, anything cooked on it was awesome. I highly suggest 1 1/4" thick Ribeyes (which we had to replace with walmart steaks because some idiot stole the out of the back of our truck the night before) I Hate A THEIF!!!!! Anyway, great boat to go out on!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pics!!!!thanks:clap


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

What kind of lure/bait did you catch the wahoo on ??? thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

capt. brian is a great captan to go out with onthe crowd pleezer. he will catch fish. glad ya'll had a good trip.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Agreed on a great Captian! Even after we stopped up his toilet!!:doh


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Looks like a load of fun!!! Nice work!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats..great trip and pic's I'm on a 36hr trip in a couple of weeks and CAN"T wait !!:bowdown


----------

